
Sacked vegan claims discrimination in landmark case - camtarn
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46385597
======
benj111
Interesting article.

I'm genuinely in 2 minds about this. On the one hand (assuming what he says is
true) he was discriminated (in the non legal sense) for his beliefs.

On the other hand, this has almost nothing to do with his veganism. Anyone
could point out that perhaps an anti hunting group shouldn't be investing in
animal testing.

Now Uk law does offer protection to non protected groups (eg you were sacked
for being gay, even if you aren't), so a non vegan could also bring a case in
this situation. Doesn't that then open the net very wide though? I'm pretty
sure many sackings could be linked back to something that could also be a
protected belief. Sacking a teacher for exposing himself to students?
Discrimination because nudists.

